# *Update* Getting a booster seat for 8 yr. old? got it!!



## TXmom2 (Sep 20, 2009)

My DSD is 8, 9 in Feb. But she is reallly small...still can wear a sz 6x-7.
I don't like how the seat belt fits (or doesn't fit) her. It does all the things I see in the pictures for not fitting correctly....like sitting higher on her belly and riding across her neck. Plus she frequently falls asleep on the hour long trips we make every other weekend for her visitation, and slumps over in her seat against the door. (we have a '09 Honda Pilot)

I''ve talked to DH about wanting to get her a booster seat and, although he thinks I'm kinda crazy, is pretty much on board with me.

Now...how do I get DSD on board? What booster? Can you help me out with this...


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

If she likes to sleep in the car, I'd see if you can find a high backed booster for her with nice comfy headwings, and "sell it" to her by telling her it'll be so comfy for sleeping. Also it's far more comfortable to not have seatbelts cutting into your neck. If comfort is a motivation for her at all, lol.

FWIW, I think most 8-9yos SHOULD be in boosters, so that's not super unusual...


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

If she doesn't fit in the vehicle belts properly, then she needs a booster. I would prefer to see her in a highbacked booster, but really, a backless would be a significant improvement over no booster at all, and if that makes things easier in your family, I'd consider it.


----------



## bigteamug (Sep 29, 2008)

If your car has side air bags in the back passenger area, sleeping leaning on the door is not safe. You really need a HBB if she is going to be on the outside for those long trips. Only other option I can see is a LBB if she sits in the center of the car, but even then she'll probably slump out of the belt....

But a HBB would be the safest. There are some very affordable LBB for everyday if DD doesn't want to be seen in a booster.

FWIW, my kids are so small I expect them to be boostered at least until 10 years, maybe longer....I'm small, and I know there are cars that I probably couldn't pass the 5 step test in.


----------



## sahmmie (Jan 13, 2008)

My kids are small too so they'll be in boosters for a long time. Some boosters come in pretty pink patterns which my appeal to her. I told my dd I was getting her a beautiful "princess" seat and that it would be super comfy with headrests for her and she was excited about it. None of her friends sit in boosters anymore but she was still excited about her "princess pink" seat. The one I got her is the Sunshine Kids Monterey, but I think there are others that come in pink if pink might sell the seat to your dd.


----------



## TXmom2 (Sep 20, 2009)

so, I'm NOT crazy then?







thanks..

The kiddos are usually 3 across in the middle row. DS in seatbelt, DD in her Keyfit in the middle and DSD in seatbelt. I'm looking at the HB TB because I don't want to spend a whole lot and have DSD refuse to ride in it. But, if the more expensive options are more comfy for sleeping, I think she'll like them better.

Anyone with experience with older kids in boosters? Which would you recommend?


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Not crazy. My son will be 9 next month, and he's on the tall side for his age, and he's still in a booster. DD is 6 but probably bigger than your 8 year old (going by clothing sizes) and she's still in a booster, too.


----------



## UptownZoo (May 11, 2003)

On the issue of "selling it" to your DD, you can try what we did with our youngest. The problem is not comfort (he's much more comfy in his seat), but embarrassment. Very, very few kids around here sit in a seat beyond the legal requirements (if that), so he didn't want to be the weird kid. We told him that we would just make sure his buddies didn't see him in his seat. It just means parking a little further away for some things or getting there a few minutes early, but it totally puts him at ease. Zero complaints!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

My dd is still in a booster at 9 and I plan on her staying in it until she outgrows the 100pd or 58inch height limit. It is the Graco Turbobooster. A nice safe relatively cheap seat.


----------



## MommaSuzi (Jan 9, 2006)

Let her help pick it out!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Check out the Monterrey and the high-back Clek (can't think of the name off the top of my head!). Nice tall ones


----------



## TXmom2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok, I've searched online and found...
-The TurboBooster (highback) for $79 (30-100lbs) 38-57' high
-Britax Parkway SG for $119 (40-120lbs) is the slide guard a PITA?
-SK Monterrey for $139 (30-120lbs) 38 to 63' high

Can't find the height for the Parkway..

I like Latch option on the Monterrey and I did see the Frontier ($279) but it's really expensive....maybe use as booster for DSD and pass on to DD when she gets older for her FF harnessed seat?? Actually, I'd probably end up passing on whichever booster I end up getting..

I'm leaning toward the Monterrey, any pros/cons to that one?


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

My daughter loves her Monterey, and it would fit most 8yos nicely, but an 8yo might feel squished in a Turbobooster. What is the child's height and weight (I know you wrote she was small.)? I have comparison photos of a 49"/52# 7yo in a Monterey and Turbobooster, if that would help.


----------



## TXmom2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
My daughter loves her Monterey, and it would fit most 8yos nicely, but an 8yo might feel squished in a Turbobooster. What is the child's height and weight (I know you wrote she was small.)? I have comparison photos of a 49"/52# 7yo in a Monterey and Turbobooster, if that would help.

The photos would help








I can't get measurements until we pick her up on the 19th for Christmas. Her mom didn't know (and wouldn't get them) when I asked....


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

I'd think about the Parkway SG too, because it's narrow and will probably fit better in a 3-across situation too


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

49", 52#, age 7.5

Turbobooster, third of six headrest settings:
http://i684.photobucket.com/albums/v...rbobooster.jpg

Monterey, third of twelve headrest settings (and side wings expanded all the way for larger carpool child):
http://i684.photobucket.com/albums/v...f/monterey.jpg


----------



## TXmom2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
I'd think about the Parkway SG too, because it's narrow and will probably fit better in a 3-across situation too










Have you used the Parkway with an older child? The seat didn't look as roomy (as Monterrey) and I don't know about the slideguard...how do older kids feel about it?

Chickabiddy,
thanks for the photos..they do help. The Monterrey does look much more comfy and roomier. (DD is beautiful, btw)

I think we'll have room for whichever seat I decide on but I would like to try it in the car before I make the final choice.

I'll post a photo of DSD if that'll help...


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

The Parkway is decently roomy inside, and the slideguard really comes down to personal preference. My daughter would absolutely hate it; other kids don't seem to mind.


----------



## TXmom2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here is a photo of the kids. DSD is next to my 110lb, 5'4" DS
Does that help at all?


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

I haven't personally, but I saw a picture of a girl with about your SD's stats in it (perhaps a bit taller?) and she looked quite comfortable.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Your family is precious









Your DSD is quite petite and I think she'd fit nicely in the Parkway SG


----------



## TXmom2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
Your family is precious









Your DSD is quite petite and I think she'd fit nicely in the Parkway SG









Thank you








Yes, she is very petite. She hasn't been in a seat at all since I've been around (4 yrs now) so it'll be a big adjustment for her (and us) I just didn't
realize she should still be in a booster untill recently







thank's to this board








I'll look closer at the ParkwaySG and the Monterrey....any other rec's?


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

If you think a backless booster would make the adjustment easier, the Clek Olli is 'older kid' friendly, LATCHable and comes in a variety of interesting patterns.


----------



## TXmom2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
If you think a backless booster would make the adjustment easier, the Clek Olli is 'older kid' friendly, LATCHable and comes in a variety of interesting patterns.

wow..that seems expensive for just a backless booster







is it worth that?

plus...with her sleeping in the car, isn't a high back what we'd need?


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, whether or not it's 'all that' is really up to you







They have some great features; the covers are awesome, and the seat is designed basically of super dense foam so it's more like sitting directly on the vehicle seat than on a piece of plastic with padding on it. And of course the rigid LATCH feature is pretty cool.

As far as sleeping goes, yeah, a high back helps to keep sleepers in position. On the other hand, older kids eventually have to be taught *not* to slump when dozing.

When I take a nap in the car (not when I'm driving, of course







) I position myself correctly, and then 'lock' my seatbelt to keep my torso in place


----------



## OkiMom (Nov 21, 2007)

No recommandations about boosters (My girls are WAY to young to think about that) but I have to say that your children are adorable.


----------



## TXmom2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OkiMom* 
No recommandations about boosters (My girls are WAY to young to think about that) but I have to say that your children are adorable.









thank you

SO, I am trying to decide between the Monterrey and the Parkway SG...does the Parkway really go alot taller? I think I like the design of the Monterrey better....

What about the Compass? Any info on it? It looks like a comfy seat but not sure how long it'll last an older child..


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

The Compass generally does not fit petite children well. I would not recommend it unless you can try it in a store to see if it does fit your child.

The ParkwaySG adjusts taller than the Monterey; however, considering your daughter is already eight, the Monterey will have at least a few years' growth room and then it can convert to a backless booster. Either booster will give you what you need and then some.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TXmom2* 







thank you

SO, I am trying to decide between the Monterrey and the Parkway SG...does the Parkway really go alot taller? I think I like the design of the Monterrey better....

What about the Compass? Any info on it? It looks like a comfy seat but not sure how long it'll last an older child..


My concern with the Monterey is that it's a wide booster and it won't fit in many situations when two seats need to be next to each other.

The Compass is not a good idea for your child. It tends to position the lap belt very poorly, especially on petite children. It doesn't adjust very tall, and it's a very broad seat.


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

Our 8 year old is in a Booster. She's tall for her age.


----------



## Cavy (Aug 21, 2009)

Sitting on a booster seat they can see much better out the window. That's a big selling point for DD who is quite prone to travel sickness, anyway.

She only weighs about 49 lbs at 8yo, so will be a while before she's legal in CA without a booster.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

I don't know how mature your DSD is, but what helped A TON with my 9.5yo DD was having her watch crash test videos of high back vs. low back boosters; seeing the dummy's head crash into the window sideways really made an impact on her and she is convinced that she's safer in her Monterrey than a low back or no booster. And none of her friends ride in any type of booster at all, so we had a bit of peer pressure issues going on when driving other kids around, etc.

We have a Monterrey as her primary seat, and a Compass B540 for grandma's car. The Monterrey fits a petite child SO much better, IMO.


----------



## TXmom2 (Sep 20, 2009)

OK, so DSD is 55lbs, 48" tall and has a 17" torso









Does that help with reccomendations?

We talked to her about getting a new seat for her and how it will be more comfortable, safer, and she can see out better...she is pretty excited









Dh is really leaning toward the Evenflo Big Kid ($39) or any other compatible lower priced booster (funds are extremely tight right now with the new baby, me not working and the Holidays)
I'd rather get the SK Monterrey (on sale for $99) or the Parkway ($119) or even the Recaro Vivo ($99)

What can you ladies give me to either support my argument or help me be ok with the Big Kid???
*Keep in mind she will be in the 2nd row of a '09 Pilot and next to the infant who rides in the center in her (current) Keyfit*
p.s. I really think we need to stick to a a HBB because of her being against the door AND her tendency to want to curl up and sleep







the side wings would really help by giving her a place to rest her head


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Ack, stay away from the Big Kid. It's really not a fantastic booster







It's not *terrible* but it's really not good. It's got really lousy side impact protection, and the lap belt tends to position quite poorly. It's also not that tall.

Again, I'd avoid the Monterey just because it'll be too wide to be next to another child restraint comfortably. I'd go with the Parkway


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Yeah, no BigKid. That thing is horrendous.

My vote is Parkway, Monterrey, or Vivo. The Monterrey is wide, but I don't think it's so wide that it would be a problem, next to an infant seat in a full-size SUV.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

If price is a sticking point, look at a Graco Turbooster, sometimes on sale for $50ish (no, not quite $39, but not $100 either). The Turbobooster will be outgrown sooner than the ParkwaySG, but given that she's already eight, she'll be ready for a backless by the time she outgrows the highbacked portion of the Turbo.

(And she wears a 6X? Wow, kids are different. My daughter's a similar size and she wears a size 8.)


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

We had my dd in a turbo booster that she loved until she outgrew it. She will be 8 in January and is about the size of your ds. We have our ds in a Nautilus which does seem to have a higher back on it then the turbo booster which is important with our very large for their age children, but wouldn't likely be such an issue for your family. I've seen the turbo booster around $50 several places while looking at car seats recently for new baby and ds2.


----------



## TXmom2 (Sep 20, 2009)

ok, so I talked to DH some more, If we go for the more expensive seats it will have to wait for next payday which is a month away









If we get a booster now, it looks like it will have to be the Turbo Booster or maybe this one (Harmony?) any of you know about that one?

We found the TB in store for $50 (in either pink or black/silver), so no waiting on shipping









The ONLY thing I really was hoping for is the Latch feature









oh, Chickabiddy, yep she can still wear her 6x/7 shorts and skirts...just not pants because they are too short...tiny little waist on her







but we mostly get 8's and they are just a little loose on her


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

The turbo is a great seat for the price.


----------



## Materfamilias (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TXmom2* 
OK, so DSD is 55lbs, 48" tall and has a 17" torso









My son is 7, and just a tad smaller (46"? and 48 lb) and fits very well and likes his Graco Turbobooster (high back) with plenty of room to grow.


----------



## TXmom2 (Sep 20, 2009)

sorry to be a pain...

anyone have any experience/input on the HB Harmony I mentioned. As
I'd like to get her booster asap and trying to decide between it and the TB. The Harmony looks more comfortable....


----------



## TXmom2 (Sep 20, 2009)

So, I got DSD her new seat. We went with the HBTB in "Girls Rock" and she loves it!








It fits her well and she's still got some growing room (at least 2-3 notches on the headrest settings)
I got a really great deal on it too. Found it in a local Target on sale for $45

Thanks for all the suggestions and help ladies








She is very proud of her new seat and tells almost everyone about it and how much more comfortable, safer, and what a great view she has. I love the fact that DSD is now riding safer, at least when she's here. (her mom wasn't too pleased







)


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm glad you are happy with your purchase. The Harmony has oddly shaped belt guides: the Turbobooster is easier to use. The Harmony also does not have energy-absorbing foam in the headwings, and I think that's a nice safety feature to have.


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

My 9 yo and 7 yo are still in boosters in dh's car, and in Britax 5pt harnesses in my car. We've had a few issues with friends teasing them, but 9yo dd dealt with it by looking the kids in the eye and saying "So?" in a tone which meant "And your problem is what exactly?" The teasing stopped, and my kids just accept going in their seats. In this state, it is illegal for them not to be in boosters at their height, but very few of their friends' parents seem to bother.


----------

